# Overclocking e5700.. need support!



## CrisyyNova (Dec 6, 2012)

hey guys right now im stuck and ive seen video's about getting there Intel Pentium duel core E5700 processor overclocked from 3.00ghz to 3.4ghz..i was wondering how do i go about this as im a complete noob for doing so, i know it has to be done in the bios settings...

Processor. 
3.00 gigahertz Intel Pentium Dual-Core
64 kilobyte primary memory cache
2048 kilobyte secondary memory cache
64-bit ready
Multi-core (2 total)
Not hyper-threaded 

Main Circuit Board 
Board: ASRock G41M-VS3. 
Bus Clock: 200 megahertz
BIOS: American Megatrends Inc. P1.50 07/08/2011

Memory: 6144 Megabytes Usable Installed Memory
PSU: 700 watts
GPU: AMD Radeon 6570

Cheers guys!


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

What do you hope to accomplish with a .4GHz increase?
OC'ing newer CPU's is mostly a waste of time and it voids warranties.
Brand & Model of the 700W PSU?
Brand/specs/amount/configuration of the RAM?
Are you using the OEM Heatsink/fan?
The first 3 stickies in this section have general OC'ing instructions.
Start with the 3rd: http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## CrisyyNova (Dec 6, 2012)

All i can see on my psu at the mo is ROhs 700w, i got 2 sticks of 4gb crucial ram. and i believe so yes, as i got my pc custom built for me for 200 quid lol sorry if it doesnt answer any of your questions


----------



## CrisyyNova (Dec 6, 2012)

Tyree said:


> What do you hope to accomplish with a .4GHz increase?
> OC'ing newer CPU's is mostly a waste of time and it voids warranties.
> Brand & Model of the 700W PSU?
> Brand/specs/amount/configuration of the RAM?
> ...


also ive been using a program for as rock called asrock oc tunner?. i managed to increase the frequency from 1800mhz to 2300mhz no problem. if i go over what i believe its on now 260, i get the blue screen of death..


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

BSOD would indicate your too far on the OC.
All OC'ing should be dome thought the Bios.
Your PSU is low quality and that's not good for OC'ing.
An aftermarket CPU fan/heatsink is required for OC'ing.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

read my guide on how to overclock core 2 duos or a quad at the top of the overclocking forum.

Rohs on the psu is a standard it is designed to not the name of the psu. If your psu does not have a name on the label then it would suggest it is a low quality generic one and you should not overclock with a crap power supply.

As Tyree said you need an aftermarket cooler and you should always overclock in teh BIOS and not use software to do it.


----------

